# [Vergleich] Hardware-,Onboard- und Software-raid 0 & Bootzeiten



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2010)

Da ich in meinem letzten Thread  [Vergleich] Hardware-,Onboard- und Software-Raid 5 gefragt wurde,ob ich sowas auch für ein Raid 0 bzw. 0+1 machen könnte,möchte ich diesen Test hiermit nachschieben.Allerdings teste ich in Ermangelung einer 4. HDD nur Raid 0 wobei aber zu sagen ist das ein 0+1 Verbund eine ähnlich Performance haben wird.

Da ein blanker Vergleich aber nur die Controller-Frage klären würde und somit nicht all zu viel sinn macht,habe ich ebenfalls die Bootzeiten gemessen welche man beim Starten von einem solchem Array erwarten kann. Dabei habe ich als zusätzlichen vergleich noch die Startzeiten von meiner Intel Postville G2,einer Hama-SSD (Urmodel mit Samsung-Chipsatz und IDE-Anschluß) und einer einzelnen Festplatte hinzu gefügt.

Jetzt aber zu meinem Testsystem:
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
  Athlon II 235e
*   16GB Ram *(11,3 GB davon für die Ramdisk,welche für Kopiertests verwendet wird)
  Intel X25-M G2 80GB
Hama-SSD mit 32 GB
3x Samsung F3 500GB (Platten für das Array)
  3Ware 9650SE 8 LPML (für das Hardware-Raid)
QSoft Ramdrive Enterprise x64 (Ramdisk)
Als Betriebssystem verwende ich diesmal Windows 7 Ultimate x64 da dies verbreiteter ist als Server 2008.

...und hier die Laufwerke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Benchmarks kommen wieder  Sisoft Sandra Lite 2010 v16.11, HDTach v3.0.4 und CrystalDiskMark v2.2 zum Einsatz.​


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2010)

*1.Benchmarks*

Kommen wir also zuerst zu den Benchmarks der Raid 0-Arrays.Ich habe,wie beim letzten mal,die Stripesize durchgängig auf 64kb eingestellt.Dabei wurde ein Array bestehend aus 2 bzw. 3 Festplatten an jedem Controllertyp getestet.
*
1.1 2 Festplatten*
*
1.1.1 Software-Raid *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 1.1.2 Onboard-Raid*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 1.1.3 Hardware-Raid*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2010)

*1.2 3 Festplatten

1.2.1 Software-Raid*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.2.2 Onboard-Raid*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.2.3 Hardware-Raid*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht,ist es bei einem Raid 0 eigentlich egal welchen Controller man nimmt.Lediglich beim sequenziellen Lesen von einem Array mit 2 Platten ist der 3Ware ca. 25 MB/s schneller.Dafür scheint er aber bei 3 Festplatten etwas zu schwächeln,was allerdings auch am recht kleinen Cache liegen könnte (256MB).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2010)

*2.Kopiertest*

Dank der installierten Ramdisk kann ich diesmal die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit testen.Allerdings habe ich die Kopiergeschwindigkeit innerhalb des Arrays der Übersichtligkeit halber weg gelassen,zumal kaum jemand Terrabyte weise Daten innerhalb eines Raid 0-Verbundes verschieben wird.
Gemessen wurde dabei der erste Durchlauf,da ja niemand so lange Daten immer von der selben Quelle zu dem selben Ziel kopiert,bis er die maximale Transferleistung hat. 
Für das Sequenzielle Lesen/Schreiben kommt dabei wieder ein 10,4GB großes mkv zum Einsatz,nur den Ordner für zufällige Zugriffe habe ich von 4,88GB auf 9,51GB vergrößert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kopiertests selber gestallteten sich beim Hardware-Raid ein wenig schwierig,da ich wegen der fehlenden Laufwerks-LED am Gehäuse nur nach "Gehör" gehen konnte (der Controller hat auch keinen Anschluß für sowas) und Windows dank der Übermacht der Ramdisk innerhalb von 10 sek 2GB ram voll stapelt.(macht eine Messung anhand des Windows-verhaltens unmöglich) 
Mit etwas sehr viel Umstand konnte ich aber 2 Werte mittels LED auf dem Controller verifizieren und gehe deshalb davon aus,das alle richtig sind.

Hier jetzt aber das Ergebnis mit 2 Festplatten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und mit 3en...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch hier halten sich die Unterschiede in Grenzen.Auffällig ist aber,das der Onboad-Controller mit 3 Festplatten in der Gesammtheit am meisten zulegen kann.
Nicht erklären kann ich mir allerdings den Einbruch des Hardware-Raids beim zufälligen Schreiben auf 2 Platten.Allerdings habe ich diesen Wert mittels LED auf dem Controller verifiziert und dementsprechend stimmt der 100 pro.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2010)

*3.Bootzeiten*

...Tja...Da streckenweise immer noch der Irrglaube existiert,das ein Raid-Array den Systemstart beschleunigen kann,habe ich das einfach mal getestet und präsentiere nun das (eigentlich eh schon bekannte) Ergebnis.
Dabei habe ich auch gleich mal etwas tiefer in meiner Asservatenkammer gekramt und neben den Arrays bzw. einer einzelnen Festplatte am Controller auch noch den Systemstart mit meiner Intel Postville G2 und einer "uralten" Hama-SSD vollführt.
Getestet habe ich das ganze mit einem frisch installierten Windows und lediglich der Controller-Treiber für den 3Ware,den des AMD-Raid`s und die Ramdisk wurden installiert. Dabei fing ich mit der Messung nach den Bios-Meldungen an und stoppte nachdem die Festplatte aufgehört hat zu Arbeiten.(eher kann man nicht vernünftig Arbeiten mit einer konventionellen Systemplatte im Rechner)
Und das ist dabei heraus gekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dabei ist gut zu sehen,das erst der Durchsatz eines 3 Platten-Arrays die fehlende Reaktionszeit gegenüber der Einzelplatte wieder Ausgleichen kann.
Noch besser sieht man allerdings,das selbst die im Durchsatz äußerst lahme Hama-SSD einer aktuellen,konventionellen Festplatte gleich mal 10 Sekunden und die Postville ihrer seits der Hama noch mal das selbe ab nimmt.
Da ich das ganze aber mit einem frisch aufgesetzten System gemessen habe,sind die Unterschiede eher als Minimalunterschied zu sehen.Mit meiner normalen Arbeitsinstallation sieht die ganze Sache dann schon ein wenig verschärfter aus (die array`s und die Hama habe ich mal weg gelassen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inwiefern der Prozessor und die Armada an Laufwerken allerdings den Startprozess verlangsamt,kann ich nicht sagen.Ich denke aber das mit einem "minimalistischeren" System und mehr CPU-Power (kurz Spiele-Rechner) der Startprozess mit einer SSD noch schneller von statten gehen kann.Ich habe hier einfach noch zu viele Ladepausen wegen diverser Initialisierungen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2010)

*4. Fazit*

Wer viel mit großen Dateien hantiert,kann sich für diese Zwecke ein Raid 0-Array einrichten und wird auch davon profitieren.Dies klappt auch noch teilweise mit kleineren Dateien solange sie nicht zu klein werden (mein Testordner beinhaltete ca. 3 MB große Dateien).Wer dagegen vor hat so etwas im Spielerechner ein zu setzen wird von der Leistung eher entäuscht sein,da der Systemstart nicht merklich und das landen von Spielen nur bedingt beschleunigt wird.
Was man für einen Controller benutzt ist hingegen völlig egal.Wer will kann sogar das Windows interne Software-Raid benutzen ohne abstriche in der Leistung machen zu müssen.Allerdings sollte man sich bei dieser Lösung darüber im klaren sein,das man nicht davon Booten kann und das im falle eines zerstörten Windows das Array mit weg ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2010)

<Reserviert>


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2010)

<Reserviert2>


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. März 2010)

<Reserviert3>


----------



## End0fSeven (24. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Tests. Ja ich weiss dr Thread ist fast 4 Jahre alt 

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich ein RAID machen soll beim Spiele_PC. Zum einsatz würden 3x160GB WD zum einsatz kommen.


----------

